# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Długotrwale powiększone węzły chłonne

## TakaSobie

Witam.
Chciałabym poradzić się w kwesti mojego problemu. 
W sierpniu tego roku dostałam na szyi zapalenia skóry, chyba wywołanego gronkowcem, nie jestem pewna. Miałam to aż dwa miesiące, dopóki lekarz nie zapisał mi maści triderm. Wtedy zeszło, ale zaczęło pojawiać się na powiekach i na czole. Wydaje mi się, że są to liszajce. Zaczęłam stosować alantan plus, maść z wiaminą A, kremy z wielonienasyconymi kwasami tłuszczowymi. Ostatnio problem znów się nasilił. 

W międzyczasie, mniej więcej również od sierpnia mam powiększone węzły chłonne - na szyi z boku po lewej stronie, potyliczne po prawej stronie, z tyłu szyi też po prawej stronie. Wszystkie są miękkie, ruchome, niebolesne. Jakiś miesiąc temu pod powiększonym węzłem potylicznym pojawił mi się malutki ''guzek'' - sama nie wiem, czy to guzek, czy drugi powiększony węzeł chłonny potyliczny, ale wyczuwam między nimi grubsze połączenie, tym długotrwale powiększonym, a tym ''guzkiem''. Ponad to jakiś tydzień temu węzły chłonne zauszne zrobiły się twarde jak kamień i przy dotyku są bolesne, trochę jak przy siniaku (ostatni tydzień przechodziłam przeziębienie), tutaj efekt jest obustronny, choć najpierw był tylko prawostronny stąd początkowo podejrzewałam, że uderzyłam się w tamto miejsce jednak po jakichś 2 dniach po drugiej stronie węzeł zauszny również zrobił się większy, twardy i bolesny. 

Swędzi mnie także skóra głowy, gdzie są włosy i to akurat nieprzerwanie od sierpnia, do dziś, drapię się tak, że czasem aż mam strupy, czasem też takie górki mi się pojawiają, trochę podobne do pryszczy (pryszcze to u mnie rzadkość, mam cerę suchą)

W połowie sierpnia miałam robioną tomografię komputerową głowy. Czuję regularnie osłabienie i mam nocne poty (jednak to może mieć podłoże hormonalne - biorę leki hormonalne, albo ze względu na koszmary - *zawsze* zapamiętuję swoje sny, są bardzo realne i praktycznie zawsze śni mi się, że ktoś chce mnie zabić, że z kimś muszę walczyć, że nastała wojna itp.). Czasem swędzi mnie ciało, ale nieregularnie i nie jakoś szczególnie mocno - zwykle przed snem, jak połozę się do łózka swędzą mnie nogi lub brzuch, czasem w talii. Takie zaczerwienienia piekące i swędzące miałam także w zgięciu prawej ręki od wewnętrznej strony (to było również od sierpnia i do czasu wyleczenia tridermem) i na prawej ręce pojawiły mi się ostatnio swędzące krostki (niedawno). 

Odnośnie badań - miałam robioną morfologię krwi z rozmazem, która wykazała powyżej 10% limfocytów atypowych, nadmiar granulocytów kwasochłonnych i niedomiar granulocytów segmentowanych. Miałam także badaną LDH (dehydrogenezę mleczanową) i białko C-reaktywne, oba te parametry są w normie. Moja lekarka rodzinna dała mi skierowanie na ponowny rozmaz krwi, mówiła bym zrobiła w styczniu. Na początku stycznia będę miała także wizytę u dermatologa i endokrynologa, jednak wciąż myślę o tym i denerwuję się, martwiąc się, czy to może być nowotwór węzłów chłonnych i w związku z tym piszę tutaj, by zasięgnąć jakichś wskazówek, co to może być, oraz rad. Moja lekarka rodzinna mówiła, że może to być mononukleoza, jednak podobno przechodzi ona przechodzi w ciągu miesiąca, a ja powiększone węzły chłonne mam już kilka miesięcy, no i ten, właśnie sama nie wiem, czy drugi węzeł chłonny potyliczny, czy guzek, który urusł około miesiąca temu... Będę wdzięczna za pomoc.

----------


## wotan99

Po pierwsze, nie powinnaś czekać z wizytą u onkologa (najlepiej iść prywatnie). Nie denerwuj się i leć, nowotwór wykryty we wczesnym stadium da się leczyć.

----------


## TakaSobie

Czyli podejrzewa Pan, że to nowotwór? Nie stać mnie na prywatne leczenie, mam nadzieję, ze moja lekarka rodzinna da mi skierowanie na konkretniejsze badania, będę u niej na początku stycznia, a nie sądzę by do tego czasu węzły zmalały, czy zniknęły limfocyty atypowe z krwi.

----------


## TakaSobie

Dodam jeszcze, że od kilku miesięcy biorę sylimarynę, od dwóch miesięcy olej z wiesiołka, a od miesiąca zestaw witamin i minerałów oraz tran i olej z wątroby rekina (wszystko w tabletkach).

----------


## wotan99

Broń Boże !!! 
Nie twierdzę tego. Tak po prostu... pierwsza myśl taka mi się nasunęła, ale może ona być mylna. 
Musiałbym zebrać dokładniejszy wywiad, czy paznokcie u rąk są zmienione ? Jakieś bóle ? Czy w rodzinie odnotowało się jakieś nowotwory (obciążenie genetyczne) dodam także dla pocieszenia, że ja miałem powiększony lewy węzeł chłonny na szyi przez około pół roku, sam się wchłonął. Ma pani uderzenia gorąca na twarzy ? Delikatnie podwyższoną temperaturę ? 
Warto także podkreślić, jaki jest wiek, ponieważ to też zależy... prawdopodobieństwo wystąpienia.

----------


## TakaSobie

Paznokcie mam normalne, żadnych rozdwojeń, białych plamek itp. Bóle głowy, ale mam stwierdzoną małą torbiel pajęczynową z tyłu głowy, która je powoduje (właśnie ów tomografia to wykryła). Czasem mam bóle w okolicy wątroby, ale to od dłuższego czasu, prawdopodobnie przez leki hormonalne, stąd biorę sylimaryne, a wcześniej różne fosfolipidy w lekach typu esseliv forte itd. U mojego taty w rodzinie sporo osób zmarło na nowotwory, ale nie mam pojęcia na jakie, natomiast mama mojej mamy zmarła na białaczkę zanim się urodziłam. Uderzenia gorąca na twarzy mam od jakichś 2 tygodni, ale zauważyłam, że pojawiają się gdy się zdenerwuję, chociaż wcześniej nigdy nie miałam... pojawiły się mniej więcej w tym czasie co ten guzek/powiększony węzeł chłonny pod węzłem chłonnym potylicznym. Mam 20 lat. Sama się zastanawiam, czy to guzek, czy węzeł, jak sprawdzałam toporafię węzłów chłonnych głowy, to potyliczne są trzy, więc prawdopodobnie jest to kolejny powiększony węzeł, a nie guzek, ale jest taki okrągły, a nie owalny, co mnie martwi, do tego te zauszne, które ostatnio zrobiły się bardzo twarde, większe, ale też obolałe (czytałam, że jeśli węzły chłonne są obolałe to nie są nowotworowe, jednak czytałam też że jeśli są twarde, to są nowotworowe, a u mnie te dwie cechy określają zauszne węzły chłonne od około tygodnia, czy dwóch), z kolei ten potyliczny z tym guzkiem/drugim węzłem są niebolące, ale łatwoprzesuwalne po skórze i miękkie. Po lewej stronie potylicznej węzły chłonne są normalne. No i po prawej stronie z tyłu szyi ten węzeł chłonny jest dość duży, tak mniej więcej jak mała śliwka, a ten po lewej stronie szyi z boku jest mniejszy, ale długotrwale powiększony. Raczej nie zauważyłam powiększenia węzłów w innych miejscach ciała. Jestem alergikiem i podejrzewałam też atopowe zapalenie skóry, jednak nigdy wcześniej nie miałam takich zapaleń skóry, pieczenia itp.

----------


## TakaSobie

Jeśli to ważne, to miałam też w ostatnim roku bardzo dużo stresu, nie na miarę denerwowania się o egzamin, tylko dużo większego, nie odżywiałam się też najlepiej chociaż jak dowiedziałam się o tej torbieli, bardzo ograniczyłam chipsy itp., zaczęłam robić regularnie soki warzywno-owocowe domowej roboty z zarodkami pszennymi, jeść pełnoziarniste pieczywo, czarny ryż, pić napar z pokrzywy i zieloną herbatę (tymczasowo je odstawiłam), pić tylko wodę, żadnych oranżad czy napojów sokopodobnych, o wiele rzadziej jadam w fastfoodach (ostatni raz w McDonalds byłam w połowie października, gdzie wcześniej z raz na miesiąc tam jadałam). Czytałam też że przy nowotworze węzłów chłonnych chudnie się jakby się było na diecie, ja natomiast jestem, w porównaniu z moim wcześniejszym odżywianiu, na ''diecie'', a przytyłam od sierpnia jakieś 8 kg. Dodam też że zaczęłam jadać jogurty naturalne i płatki zbożowe z suszonymi owocami, zwykle jednak z mlekiem sojowym lub migdałowym domowej roboty, bo krowie mi z płatkami nie smakuje.

----------


## wotan99

Mówi Pani, że jada Pani zdrowo, zakładam, że w skład diety wchodzą warzywa. Powiększone węzły chłonne świadczą o stanie zapalnym, infekcji, czy obecności pasożytów. Z drugiej strony podkreśliła Pani, że od strony Ojca wiele osób zmarło na nowotwory, a od strony mamy tylko babcia. Radziłbym Pani wybrać się do onkologa, ponieważ istnieje widoczne obciążenie genetyczne. Proszę jednak się nie obawiać. Tak jak mówię może to także być efekt długotrwałego stresu, jakiejś bakterii z brudnej sałaty. Proszę się nie obawiać na zapas.

----------


## TakaSobie

A co mogą oznaczać uderzenia gorąca na policzkach? Dlaczego Pan o to spytał?

Dzwoniłam do onkologa, powiedzieli mi w recepcji, że przyjmują tam dopiero jak ktoś ma już postawioną diagnozę. Jakie badania powinnam mieć wykonane i które z nich może przypisać lekarz rodzinny? Na jakieś tańsze jestem w stanie wydać z własnej kieszeni. I drugie pytanie, o ten guzek. Wygląda to dokładnie tak, że pod podłużnym, powiększonym węzłem potylicznym po prawej stronie, jest takie małe coś, okrągłe, w dotyku jak węzeł chłonny, miękkie i przesuwa się względem skóry. Czy jest to powód do niepokoju, czy jest to raczej kolejny węzeł potyliczny? I ostatnie o co chciałam spytać - lekarka rodzinna kazała mi zrobić kolejne badanie krwi (morfologia z rozmazem i dopisała żeby zwrócono szczególną uwagę na te limfocyty atypowe) 3 tygodnie od poprzedniego, czyli za około półtorej tygodnia. Poczekać z tym badaniem (mam już w domu skierowanie), czy iść szybciej? Oraz czy rezonans magnetyczny mógłby tutaj coś wykryć? Ze względu na torbiel pajęczynówki posiadam skierowanie na rezonans, jestem zapisana dopiero na koniec maja, ale istnieje szansa, że uda się go załatwić wcześniej w innym mieście.

----------


## wotan99

Uderzenia gorąca bez zdenerwowania mogą świadczyć o nadciśnieniu. Wracając do badań jakie powinna pani wykonać to tak jak mówiła pani doktor pierwszego kontaktu. Potrzeba czasu na ewentualne zmiany w organiźmie. Rezonans magnetyczny jest w stanie wykluczyć wiele nieprawidłowości. Pełnej odpowiedzi udzielę Pani za ok godzinę ponieważ jestem w drodze do domu.

----------


## TakaSobie

A uderzenia gorąca na policzkach?
Węzły chłonne zauszne już przestają być bolesne, zapewne były przez przeziębienie, jednak nadal są powiększone i twarde. Cały czas najbardziej martwi mnie ten węzeł/guzek potyliczny oraz piekąca i swędząca szyja i powieki. 
Dziękuję bardzo za pomoc i czekam na dalsze odpowiedzi  :Smile: .

----------


## wotan99

Uderzenia gorąca na policzkach mają wiele powodów, od nadciśnienia tętniczego, poprzez różnego typu infekcje kończąc na chorobach. Jest to normalne np. wtedy, gdy jesteśmy w dużym stresie. Ja zawsze mam uderzenia gorąca gdy siedzę w autobusie pełnym ludzi. Może to także być spowodowane problemami z tarczycą. Ciężko jest sprawdzić, dlaczego one akurat u Ciebie są powiększone bez badan. Diagnostyka laboratoryjna zależy od podejrzewanej przyczyny. Może to być morfologia, CRP (różnicowanie zmian zapalnych i nowotworowych), badanie serologiczne w kierunku mononukleozy lub cytomegalii, wymaz z gardła w kierunku paciorkowców (przy ostrych chorobach zapalnych), badanie serologiczne w kierunku toksoplazmozy, brucelozy czy choroby kociego pazura (przy przewlekłym powiększeniu węzłów chłonnych).
Badań jest naprawdę wiele. Jeżeli chodzi o badanie, wykonuje się  w tym przypadku tomografię komputerową, albo rezonans magnetyczny. Proszę się nie martwić i iść w styczniu, ponieważ nawet na zmiany trzeba czasu. Proszę jeszcze napisać, czy uderzenia gorąca występują często w skali tygodnia, ponieważ to też może być przyczyną powiększonych węzłów chłonnych, przynajmniej tak było w moim przypadku. Gdyż częste uderzenia gorąca właśnie na policzkach mogą świadczyć o infekcji.

----------


## wotan99

Przepraszam za post pod postem, ale opcja edytuj nie działa. 
Wracając do domu myślałem o Pani przypadku. Podkreślała Pani, że swędzi Panią głowa do dnia dzisiejszego. Dało mi to trochę do myślenia. Jak będzie Pani u lekarza, niech Pani poprosi o biochemię krwi, badanie moczu, rtg klatki piersiowej i usg jamy brzusznej. Niepokojące jest to, ponieważ z założenia węzły chłonne powinny zmniejszyć się po ok. 2 - 3 tygodniach od leczenia infekcji, zapalenia. Być może jest to spowodowane chłoniakiem. Proszę także sprawdzić węzły chłonne pod pachami, a także w pachwinach. Jeżeli będą powiększone będzie to trochę niepokojące, gdyż węzły chłonne na szyi nie zmniejszyły się od sierpnia. Kolejna teza jest taka, że tamta diagnoza została źle postawiona, albo leczenie nie pomogło (nie podważam lekarza, który Panią badał). Po prostu szukam jakiejś choroby czy infekcji która pasuje do pani objawów. Najbardziej pasuje w tym momencie chłoniak, ponieważ skóra panią swędzi, czy czuje się Pani zmęczona, objawy przeziębienia ?

----------


## TakaSobie

Nie zdarzają się one często. W ciągu ostatniej godziny natomiast moja skóra szyi i powiek bardzo poczerwieniała, niemiłosiernie piecze i lewa powieka mi mocno spuchnęła. Smarowałam Tormentiolem i Alantanem Plus. Jeśli to infekcja, możliwe, że gronkowcem bo zarówno na powiekach jak i szyi miałam takie objawy i zeszły po użyciu maści triderm zawierającej gentamycynę, inne antybiotyki mi nie pomagały a to właśnie gentamycyna działa na gronkowce. Mam receptę na tę maść lecz jest ona niedostępna, jednak moja lekarka nie znała innych lekarstw z gentamycyną więc wypisała to. Nie bardzo wiem co mam teraz zrobić ponieważ do dermatologa mogę iść dopiero 8 stycznia a lekarz rodzinny już dziś nie przyjmuje, nic też mi bez recepty nie sprzedadzą, co mogłoby pomóc. Zastanawiałam się czy te zapalenia skóry wiązać z powiększonymi węzłami. Właściwie jak się wymacałam to zauważyłam że węzły przy wewnętrznej stronie ucha też są zwiększone i trochę bolesne, tak samo te wzdłuż linii żuchwy i tutaj obustronnie.

----------


## wotan99

Jaki był to dokładnie rodzaj gronkowca? Niech Pani weźmie najbliższy termin do lekarza pierwszego kontaktu i poprosi o biochemię krwi, mocz, rtg klatki piersiowej i usg jamy brzusznej. Jeżeli jest to niedoleczony gronkowiec to za bardzo nie mam pojęcia co poradzić, muszę pomyśleć i dam znać jak coś wymyślę 
Proszę się nie martwić  :Smile:  Wszystko będzie dobrze

----------


## TakaSobie

Miałam na myśli zakażenie skórne, to tylko moje podejrzenia, nie miałam badań, nie jestem pewna czy to gronkowiec i tym bardziej jaki. Niestety o takim zestawie badań od lekarki rodzinnej mogę pomarzyć, ona przy każdym razie jak daje mi jakieś skierowania to mnie wyzywa, że powinnam chodzić prywatnie, a że w tym roku dość sporo chorowałam i chodziłam po specjalistach, to wybłagałam naprawdę sporo skierowań i jestem pewna że mnie wyśmieje jak poproszę o skierowanie na USG, RTG, biochemię krwi i moczu. No chyba ze te kolejne badanie krwi wykaże że nadal mam limfocyty atypowe, a węzły chłonne nie zmniejszą się. Wtedy albo faktycznie da mi więcej skierowań, albo skieruje do jakiegoś specjalisty.

----------


## TakaSobie

Moja mama akurat jest w sklepie i poprosiłam by kupiła mi multibiotic... może pomoże chociaż skutki uboczne trochę mnie przerażają - utrata słuchu i uszkodzenie nerek, jednak jest to z tego co szukałam chyba jedyny w miarę skuteczny antybiotyk bez recepty.

----------


## TakaSobie

Dodam jeszcze, że stosowanie samych kortykosteroidów nie pomaga, a maść triderm zawierała poza nimi climatozolum na drożdze, stosowałam samą tą substancję i też nie pomagała stąd mogę wnioskować, że to gentamycyna pomogła mi kiedy wcześniej miałam takie infekcje na szyi i powiekach, wtedy jeszcze na czole. Nie wiem czy o tym wspominałam, że gdzieś od września mam tez bardzo swędzącą skórę głowy, czasem ze zgrubieniami, czego wcześniej nie miałam.

----------


## wotan99

Generalnie ten lekarz POWINIEN dać Ci skierowanie, nie wiem jak można być z zawodu lekarzem tylko i wyłącznie dla pieniędzy... Mniejsza z tym. Jest sposób na to... Poczekaj do tego badania krwi, jeżeli limfocyty atypowe i węzły nie wrócą do normalnego wyglądu, możesz wtedy zasugerować te badania + wybierz się do tego dermatologa, może On coś zaradzi. 
Co do tego antybiotyku zapytałbym się aptekarza? czy akurat ten powinno się brać. Gdyż nie powinno się brać leków niezatwierdzonych przez lekarza. Co do tych skutków ubocznych, to bym się nie bał, ponieważ podejrzewam, że występują u pacjentów 1 na 1.000 lub 1 na 10.000. Spróbuj może pomoże jak nie to bym wybrał się na te badania prywatnie. Gronkowiec to bardzo odważna diagnoza, zwłaszcza, że chłoniak też daje objawy świądu, i objawy podobne do tych, które występują w czasie przeziębienia. Radzę uważnie przeczytać ulotkę przed zastosowaniem maści. Dodam, że te porady nie zastępują wizyty u lekarza...

----------


## wotan99

Swędząca skóra głowy może świadczyć o łupieżu, a także o atopowym zapaleniu skóry. Czy ma Pani jakąś wysypkę w obrębie miejsc, które Panią swędzą ?

----------


## TakaSobie

Boję się, że limfocyty atypowe znikną, a węzły chłonne pozostaną takie jakie są, wtedy jestem niemal pewna, że moja lekarka zbagatelizuje problem. Ale z tego co słyszę i czytam to większość lekarzy rodzinnych tak ''skąpi'' na skierowania, często zamiast zrobić najpierw badania, od razu przypisują leki nie wiedząc co pacjentowi dolega. 
A u dermatologa co powinnam zasugerować, czy dermatolog może dać skierowanie na badania? I o co mogę poprosić endokrynolożkę? To akurat bardzo miła profesorka, w tym roku dała mi nawet skierowanie na oddział dzienny wiosną i miałam pełno badań robionych, mówiła że na ten rok też dostanę na wiosnę. Co do radzenia się aptekarza to niestety już niejednokrotnie się zawiodłam i wychodziło na to, że wiem więcej, niż aptekarze (nie jestem samozwańcem, zajmuję się biologią zwierząt i troszkę się znam), w ulotce natomiast ostrzegają dość wyraźnie, dodając jednak, że efekty te mogą nastąpić przy stosowaniu na duże powierzchnie. Ja chcę zastosować na szyję i powieki. 
Moje objawy też wskazują na atopowe zapalenie, jak i na zakażenie gronkowcem, na chłoniaka, na mononukleoze i pewnie jeszcze pare innych... wysypka pojawia mi się wokół oczu ale kończy się na linii kości, zupełnie blisko oczu nie pojawia się. A to na powiekach i szyi to szorstka, piekąca i swędząca, zaczerwieniona skóra. Co do głowy to łupieżu raczej nie mam. I chciałam dopytać, czy węzłów chłonnych potylicznych jest więcej, niż jeden? Bo różne ryciny pokazują co innego. Tu np. pokazuje, że dwa po jednej stronie: http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/al...owy-i-szyi.jpg 
tutaj jeden: http://m.ocdn.eu/_m/ba600c132027666a...b3507,14,1.gif
a tutaj trzy: Wyniki Szukania w Grafice Google dla http://www.oncologychannel.com/onc/Images/region_lymphnodes_head_neck.gif

----------


## TakaSobie

Dodam, że wysypka akurat pojawia się chwilowo po pokremowaniu twarzy, natomiast to drugie utrzymuje się cały czas, czasem pod wpływem Alantan Plus się trochę uspokaja. Po maści Triderm na jakieś półtorej miesiąca ustąpiło niemal całkowicie, a teraz nawrót.

----------


## TakaSobie

Badanie LDH (dehydrogeneza mleczanowa) zrobiłam sobie już prywatnie bo kosztowało 10 zł (o ile mogę sobie pozwolić na pojedyncze takie badanie prywatnie, to jakbym miała robić takich kilkanaście, do tego metody obrazowania itp., to już bym zwyczajnie nie mogła), a lekarka rodzinna nie chciała dać. Czytałam, że jeśli jest w normie/niskie to nie jest to ani mononukleoza, ani nowotwór węzłów chłonnych, a u mnie parametr ten był w normie i brakowało ponad stu jednostek do wartości progowych. Czy to daje powody by się nie martwić, że to chłoniak lub ziarnica?

----------


## wotan99

Najgorsze jest to, że pomysły zaczynają się kończyć. Tak naprawdę, to musisz zacząć robić badania, ponieważ bez wyników to nawet ja nie jestem w stanie Ci pomóc.  Co do węzłów chłonnych to zależy, ponieważ różne ryciny różnie pokazują. Tak Podam na przykładzie przyciągania ziemskiego, dokładnie jest to ok. ~9.5m/s^2, a w każdym podręczniku do gimnazjum jest równo 10m/s^2. Może jest to jakieś uporczywe atopowe zapalenie skóry ? Serio bez badań nie mam pojęcia, ponieważ nie mogę zawęzić obszaru poszukiwań w sprawie badań. Dermatolog będzie mógł sprawdzić tą skórę, i ewentualnie poradzić, polecić jakiegoś lekarza. Co do endokrynolog zajmuje się badaniem hormonów, czy np. tarczyca dobrze funkcjonuje, nadnercza, czy jajniki. Serio idź prywatnie przez te swędzenie narobisz sobie ran, i jeszcze jakieś zakażenie się wda.

----------


## TakaSobie

Do 8 stycznia jakoś wytrzymam (w ten dzień idę do dermatologa i endokrynologa), mam nadzieję. Prywatnie zwykle za samo porozmawianie z lekarzem płaci się około 100 zł. Poza tym jak moja lekarka dowie się, że poszłam prywatnie to już w ogóle mi nie da na nic skierowania, bo powie, że skoro chodzę prywatnie to mam prywatnie sobie badania robić. A mnie na to nie stać. W każdym razie badania krwi mam zrobić do 8 stycznia, ale czy warto iść do lekarki rodzinnej jeszcze w poniedziałek, powiedzieć o tym guzku potylicznym? Może to ją zmotywuje by dała mi dodatkowe skierowania, choć czuję, że pewnie każe mi zrobić tylko morzfologię z rozmazem i dopiero przy wyniku zobaczy co dalej. Ale skoro do onkologa można zapisać się dopiero z diagnozą, to gdzie w takim razie najpierw powinna skierować mnie lekarka rodzinna? Na oddział dzienny do szpitala? Na biopsję węzłów chłonnych? Czy lekarz rodzinny może wydać takie skierowanie?

----------


## wotan99

Tak na biopsję, wtedy, gdy w biochemii krwi, moczu, rtg klatki piersiowej bądź usg jamy brzusznej coś zostanie wykryte. 
Wcześniej raczej Ci nie da. Jak powiesz jej, że Ci zależy to powinna zmięknąć. Tak idź w poniedziałek, i jej powiedz, to na pewno powinno ją zainteresować. A jak skieruje Cię znowu na morfo, to nie mam już pojęcia. Generalnie wszystkie twoje wątpliwości powinny zniknąć po biochemii krwi. Może spróbuj chociaż z niektórymi z tych badań, np. mocz, usg jamy brzusznej. Co do biopsji, to raczej już u onkologa, ponieważ wątpię, czy kontaktowy lekarz jest w stanie dać na to skierowanie. Za bardzo bez badań nie jestem w stanie pomóc.  :Frown:

----------


## TakaSobie

Ponownie skierowania mi nie da, bo jeszcze w poniedziałek będę miała to wcześniejsze niewykorzystane. 
A co Pan ma na myśli przez biochemię krwi? Co poza morfologią z rozmazem? Glukoza, cholesterol, trójglicerydy, coś jeszcze? A co z skierowaniem na dzienny oddział do szpitala, gdzie zrobionoby biopsję? Lekarz rodzinny może dać takie skierowanie?
I widzę tu pewien paradoks - skoro do onkologa mogę iść dopiero z diagnozą, to zanim udam się do onkologa, musiałabym mieć biopsję. 
Chciałabym też zapytać dodatkowo, jeśli to nie problem - czy z zawodu i wykształcenia jest Pan lekarzem? I jeśli tak to jakiej specjalizacji?

----------


## wotan99

Niestety, nie jestem lekarzem choć o tym marzę i jestem w trakcie realizacji moich planów. W tym momencie można mnie nazwać kimś kto jest bardzo zafascynowany medycyną. Mam duże rozeznanie w tym temacie, ponieważ sam byłem 75 razy w szpitalu, mniejsza z jakiego powodu zdrowotnego. Jeżeli chodzi o badanie biochemiczne krwi to tak : 
Potrzebne jest badanie morfologii krwi z rozmazem, badanie ogólne moczu, oraz badania biochemiczne określające  czy też oceniające wydolność wątroby i nerek.
W badaniu krwi można się spodziewać:
- wysokiego OB, które jest związane z reakcją zapalną
- niedokrwistości, najczęściej w przebiegu chorób przewlekłych lub reakcji hemolitycznej
- małopłytkowości, w następstwie zajęcia przez chłoniaka szpiku, hipersplenizmu lub w wyniku autoimmunizacji
- neutropenii, eozynofili, czy limfocytopenii
Z nieprawidłowości w badaniach laboratoryjnych, najczęściej spotyka się:
- wzrost aktywności dehydrogenazy mleczanowej (LDH) oraz fosfatazy zasadowej (ALP) w surowicy u prawie połowy chorych; świadczy to o zaawansowanym stadium klinicznym choroby z objawami ogólnymi oraz zmianami w wątrobie i kościach
- hipergammaglobulinemia
- zmniejszenie stężenia albumin i zwiększenie stężenia β2-mikroglobuliny w osoczu.
Warto dodać, że także pomocne są badania typu rtg, rezonans magnetyczny, tomografia komputerowa. 
O ile mi wiadomo do Onkologa można się dostać bez skierowania. A co do tego skierowania na biopsję, tutaj jestem całkowicie zdezorientowany, ponieważ nie wiem kto daje skierowania komu, aby wykonać dane badanie. Jest to przynajmniej chore (te papierki). Idź do lekarza pierwszego kontaktu, powie Ci, czy może wystawić. Co do dziennego oddziału, to do biopsji nie trzeba siedzieć całego dnia w szpitalu. Tj. pacjent nie wymaga hospitalizacji, o ile jego stan zdrowia na to pozwala.

----------


## TakaSobie

AST i ALT miałam robione w połowie września tego roku. ALT wynosiło 11 U/l, a AST 15 U/l, gdzie norma to 35 wg laboratorium. Hemoglobine i hematokryt mam w normie (wcześniej miałam za niskie, jakieś pół roku temu, zanim zaczęłam się lepiej odżywiać), OB mam 6, gdzie norma wynosi od 2 do 15. 42 granulocyty segmentowane, gdzie norme oznaczyli na 45 i kwasochłonne 8 gdzie norme oznaczyli do 5. Poza tym te limfocyty atypowe. Tylko tutaj mam mały problem ze zrozumieniem ponieważ wygląda to tak:

Limfocyty atypowe >10% - i tutaj ktoś po 10% dopisał ''limfocytów'', więc teraz nie bardzo rozumiem czy 10% limfocytów atypowych, czy 90% limfocytów atypowych i 10% normalnych?

----------


## TakaSobie

Dopisał długopisem.

----------


## TakaSobie

Więc jakby pominąć to że zostało to dopisane długopisem, to wygląda to tak
Limfocyty atypowe >10% limfocyty

Poza tym LDH 118 IU/l gdzie normę oznaczyli jako powyżej 247. 
Białko C-Reaktywne - 0,78 mh/l gdzie normę oznaczyli od 0,00 do 5,00

----------


## wotan99

Powiem tak, jeżeli byłoby 90% limfocytów atopowych (zakładam, że lekarz widział te wyniki) to na pewno nie puściłby tego bez echa. Z drugiej strony ja sam rozumiem to nijak. Ktoś ewidentnie zawinił w tym badaniu. Radzę wykonać je jeszcze raz jak kazała lekarka. Błędy w laboratorium czasem występują. Faktycznie jedyna zmiana to te limfocyty atopowe. Idź zrób kolejne badanie krwi w ustalonym terminie. Tak btw. to pytałaś się lekarki co oznacza to dopisanie limfocytów, powinna ta osoba podpisać pełną nazwą danego limfocytu... Co lekarka na to ? A także chciałem przeprosić, i od razu mogłem napisać, że nie jestem lekarzem choć lubię ludziom pomagać i mam trochę doświadczenia z medycyną. Poza tym wiem jak to jest siedzieć w niepewności. Nie przejmuj się na razie i uwierz mi, jakby coś w tym było, to lekarz zwróciłby na to uwagę. Mogę zasugerować, aby Pani wzięła te wyniki do dermatologa, dermatolog też ma studia medycyny, co z tym idzie będzie potrafił "przeczytać" wynik badania morfologicznego. I dodając na koniec może faktycznie jest to atopowe zapalenie skóry, bądź jakieś inne, ponieważ przy tym zapaleniu także węzły chłonne ulegają powiększeniu. Nie koniecznie musi to od razu być najczarniejszy ze scenariuszy, czasem rozwiązanie jest całkowicie łatwiejsze niż nam się wydaje. Uwierz mi idź do dermatologa + następne badanie morfologiczne. Jeżeli będzie Pani miała inne wątpliwości, proszę pisać, spróbuję na nie odpowiedzieć. Chciałem także zauważyć, że jeżeli chciałaby Pani czekać na tym forum na opinię lekarza, to najprawdopodobniej Pani by się nie doczekała. Jestem na tym forum 4 dni, a zdążyłem pomóc kilku osobom, gdzie lekarz wypowiedział się tylko raz w jednym przypadku.

----------


## TakaSobie

Teraz to ja palnęłam pomyłkę, tam dopisano długopisem nie ''limfocyty'' tylko ''limfocytów'', ale czy to coś zmienia? Lekarka nic nie mówiła na ten temat, najpierw przeglądała 1 stronę badań czyli morfologię, białko c reaktywne i OB i mówiła, ze wszystko dobrze, potem zajrzała na drugą i się zdenerwowała, wymieniając ze te granulocyty segmentowane i kwasochłonne źle i że pojawiły się limfocyty atypowe. Na skierowaniu dała ''Morfologia krwi + rozmaz mikroskopowy'' - to jest wydrukowane i do tego długopisem dopisała coś o limfocytach atypowych ale nie mogę się doczytać - mówiła podczas wydawania skierowania, że dopisze, by zwrócono uwagę na limfocyty atypowe, więc pewnie o to chodzi. 
Cały czas jednak martwię się tym guzkiem, bo wciąż nie wiem czy to węzeł chłonny, czy, no właśnie guzek i tymi zausznymi które są powiększone, bardzo twarde (czytałam, że twarde to zmiany nowotworowe) i lekko bolesne. Oczywiście wszystkie badania wezmę do dermatologa i endokrynologa, może endokrynolożka coś zaradzi, może skierowanie do szpitala na oddział dzienny da na szybciej, niż na kwiecień, a tam będę miała robione USG tarczycy, brzucha, piersi, morfologię krwi, rozmaz, OB, biochemię, elektroforezę białek, hormony i chyba jeszcze coś.

----------


## wotan99

Tak, tylko szkoda, że Pani mówi o tym oddziale dziennym dopiero teraz... Gdyby Pani o tych badaniach wspomniała wcześniej, prawdopodobnie szybciej byśmy skończyli omawianie, ale nic się nie stało. Niech Pani spróbuje przyspieszyć te skierowanie do szpitala. Tak poza tym nie warto wierzyć internetowi, sam miałem problem z pewnym ''guzkiem'' wyczytałem, że to może być rak złośliwy i naładowałem się tylko zmartwieniem. Jadę na ostry dyżur a lekarka postukała się w głowę słysząc takie brednie  :Smile:  Mówię nie denerwuj się. Zalecam obserwowanie tego nazwijmy to ''guzka'' choć moim zdaniem jest to węzeł chłonny. Tak naprawdę nie musi to być guz, może to być jakiś złóg, jakaś niegroźna torbiel.
Mówię bez badań nic nie jesteśmy stwierdzić, możemy tylko gdybać. Proszę się nie denerwować, ponieważ to tylko pogorszy sytuację. Jeżeli to Pani pomoże, to będę trzymał kciuki, aby to nie okazało się nic złego  :Smile:

----------


## TakaSobie

Ale mimo wszystko udam się w poniedziałek do lekarki rodzinnej z tym guzkiem, nawet jeśli to zbagatelizuje, to może dla świętego spokoju skieruje mnie na dodatkowe badania. Dziękuję za wszelkie rady i postaram sie tutaj jeszcze napisać, co dalej z tego wyszło.

----------


## wotan99

Bardzo proszę, i byłbym wdzięczny o napisanie tego, co powie lekarka.
Szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia  :Smile:

----------


## TakaSobie

Jeszcze chciałam dodać, czy zna Pan jakieś forum, gdzie porad udzielają lekarze?

----------


## wotan99

Znam tylko jedno Dooktor.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!

Mam podobny problem, związany z wyczuwalnymi węzłami chłonnymi. Wyczuwam je od miesiąca, nie zmieniają swojej wielkości ale także nie znikają... Czuje je na szyi, jeden wyczuwam pod obojczykiem, w pachwinach. Bardzo się obawiam że może być to coś poważnego. Mam 23 lata. Wykonałam morfologię z rozmazem w której wyszło że mam obniżony poziom neutrocytów (2,09) a norma od 2,5. Reszta w porządku (ob i crp też). Wykonałam także usg tych węzłów, przy czym lekarz stwierdził że nie widzi nic niepokojącego. Stwierdził że czuje te węzły bo jestem chuda. 
Czy jest to normalne? Owszem, bardzo schudłam w ciągu ostatniego roku ( 12 kg) ale wszystkiemu winne były nerwy i stres. Nie wiem co o tym wszystkim myśleć  :Frown:  nie mam się kogo poradzić  :Frown:  rodzina uważa że przesadzam i wmawiam sobie chorobę  :Frown:

----------


## wotan99

Proszę założyć nowy temat, gdyż ten jest tylko i wyłącznie poświęcony użytkowniczce TakaSobie. Proszę założyć nowy temat, gdyż nie ma po co robić off-topicu, ponieważ ten temat jest zamknięty. Pozdrawiam.

----------

